# Inspirational / Motivational Quotes to help u keep going



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?

I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


----------



## Crashaholic (Jan 28, 2004)

ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?
> 
> I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


Your quote is, I believe from Tom Muccia
One I use all the time:
".....it's better than working...."


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

Oatmeal Beats No Meal

Joe "I am a little rat dropping" LeBold's dad


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

ryan123 said:


> Inspirational / Motivational Quotes to help u keep going ?


My Fav

_Jesus loves you, Everyone else thinks you're an A S S H O L E_

always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Do or Do not, there is no try. -yoda

I don't want to not live, because of fear of what could happen. -Laird Hamilton.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Complex Systems?.......*

ya gotta have complex systems otherwise you can't have interesting emergencies.

Not sure who..James Howell?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm not here for a long time, I'm here for a good time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not all pain is gain.

For every winner, there are hundreds of loosers.

For every cloud, there is a silver lining, but lightning kills hundreds of people every year that are looking for it.

You miss every shot you don't take, and statistically speaking, 99% of the shots you do.

Hard work pays off after time, but lazieness pays off right now.

If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy it doing it poorly.

It could be the purpose of your life is to serve as warning to others.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Pain is temporary quitting is forever.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Trevor! said:


> Pain is temporary quitting is forever.


Edit: I forgot to say a real Lance quote. I aint no fan but I like the quote!


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ooh, ooh ... here's mine*

There are no stupid questions, but there are a LOT of inquisitive idiots.

I wish I could take credit for this, but I borrowed it from this site ... http://www.despair.com/indem.html#viewall

STinGa


----------



## eebeedah (Oct 18, 2005)

ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?
> 
> I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


i hear that long ago and dont know who says it.

i read one that say people need ride up grades, not buy up grades and think it say much.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Better to have and not need then to need and not have.

Practice does not make perfect. Only perfect practice makes practice perfect.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

"A watched pot never boils"

-Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Albert Einstein*

"In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity"

Apparently, I've been given my fair share of opportunity.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

"Do it again. This time, with feewing." -- Bruce Lee.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

some that I unfortunately live by...


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

"Shut up and ride" (me)

"Quit whining, you little b!tch" (reserved for use with males) (also me)

"It's not about the ride, it's about The Ride" (I dunno - I've seen it a lot on MTBR)

"Nice Ass!" (works with men as well as women who don't know you) (me again)

"It's just a flesh wound!" (Monty Python)


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

and of course the one stamped directly on the top tube of one of my bikes....


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

"second place is the first loser."

i'll be a great dad someday.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*"You cant polish a turd"*



ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?
> 
> I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


Dont ask me why....


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*my fav*

"It doesn't get any easier...you just get faster" -John Tomac


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

jrm said:


> Dont ask me why....


i was always told you can polish a turd, but all you get is a shiny turd.


----------



## wiruth (Feb 17, 2004)

*i think Greg Lemond said that?*

"It doesn't get any easier...you just get faster" -John Tomac
__________________


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

*"....move your @ss, you sorry piece of sh!t!"*

-- Drill Sergeant, US Army


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Here's another*

"Scars are tatoos with stories."
I heard this from a guy I was riding with in California couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Matt22 (Dec 6, 2004)

Years back in a mtb mag they had a word of the day and people would write in a quote using that word. One I'll never forget, risk. 'We take risks not to escape life, but to keep life from escaping us.'

I've got cold beer in the truck...and jerky!!

Pedal, Pedal, Pedal, Pedal...

see also signature below!!


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

*related to the 1st*



Drewdane said:


> "Shut up and ride" (me)


"Stop _trying_ to ride your bike. Just ride your bike!"


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Matt beat me to it but:

"There's beer in the truck" -always did it for me.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Jan 14, 2004)

*I thought it was:*

"Bleeding is the body's way of getting rid of weakness."


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

rb_daniel said:


> "second place is the first loser."
> 
> i'll be a great dad someday.


I actually overheard my friend's dad say this at a race "You know I'm expecting you to win, second is only the first loser". Apperently he grew up hearing that quite often. I'm not sure I reccomend it.

BTW he would have won but was disqualified for bunny hoping over a barrier to pass the first place guy who wouldn't let him around.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Be alert...*

The world needs more lerts.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Zignzag said:


> *Be alert * The world needs more lerts.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Less talking more riding -- Me

Shut up and ride -- Me again

We would all be having more fun if you would stop whining -- Me again

Damn, I wonder why I find it so hard to keep riding partners?


----------



## wakeboardR2wheels (May 20, 2005)

General stuff I've scammed over the years - sorry, authors mostly unknown. Broken into two groups: funny and insprational.

Funny

There are only two types of bikers.......those who are crashing.........those who are about to crash

Who needs college when you have Google? 

For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction ...and sometimes a scar! 

American Standard is a brand of toilet, not a world-wide way of life.

Confidence is that feeling you have before you fully understand the problem.

The Content may contain inaccuracies and/or typographical errors. (American Airlines Website disclaimer)

Oh, riding at night in Africa is not advisable by the way, if you are not bitten, trampled or poisoned, you are bound to be hijacked by some geurillas with AK47's. 

Man who says something cannot be done should not interupt man doing it.

I have more enthusiasm than skill.


Insprational

"It's not that you are better than someone else, it's that you are better than you used to be"

Nothing in life is difficult, somethings just take longer. (I actually came up with that one)


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?
> 
> I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


I like the think "The only way out is through." when I'm feeling beaten down. Keeps me from trying to turn back.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*another Einstein*

"Imagination is more important than knowledge"


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

"It's only pain..."


R.


----------



## Leaf Magnet (Apr 10, 2005)

From the Gunnery Sgt R. Lee Ermey Motivational Action Figure
(Remember, it's not a doll maggot, it is a Motivational Action Figure)

"Motivation and confidence is the key to success. Now drop down and give me 25 and wipe that **** eating grin off your face."


----------



## Tobias/Frost (Sep 27, 2004)

Its only a hill...


----------



## jayhsee (Aug 26, 2004)

*I heard it a bit different.*



Hollis said:


> "Imagination is more important than knowledge"


Are you sure about that? 

Check my sig. I hope I havn't had the quote wrong all these years. I read it many, many years ago and found it a very hopeful message. I may not be the brightest bulb in the chandelier, but I don't have to be.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Livestrong


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

*From the Nike commercial*

"The man who says he can and the man who says he can't are both right, which one are YOU?"

Don't eat yellow snow - Zappa

This is tighter than a bull's a$$hole in fly season (refering to bolts, cheap people, anything tight) - Rich Thomas

She's so ugly she could scare birdsh!t off a fence post. - Rich Thomas


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

"Savour the accidental beauty of life in whatever small portions are dished out to you. And ask not why you ride. Ask why you don't ride more." 

Mike Ferrintino, Bike magazine sometime in the early 90's


Not your typical 'inspirational' quote, but whenever i think of this one, whether lying in bed at night, driving my car, daydreaming at work or whatever, i ask myself that question and i'm just filled with an incredible desire to get on my bike. 
It's kinda hard to describe, kinda freaky, but supereffective. Why not?

I try use the word 'love' sparingly these days. I used to be like 'Man i love ice-cream/pizza/BMW's/small bikinis/sunsets/walks on the beach etc etc. Now that word is reserved for specific people, specific experiences.....and riding my bike. Ok, sometimes for small bikinis on the right people  

Occasionally, there are times when for some or other reason, i haven't ridden for a while. Eventually i go for a ride and when i'm out there, cranks spinning, heart pounding, loving every second, i start to think.....'Why don't i ride more?' I become confounded, baffled, dumbstruck....

'WHY DON'T I RIDE MORE?'


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

dir-T said:


> I actually overheard my friend's dad say this at a race "You know I'm expecting you to win, second is only the first loser". Apperently he grew up hearing that quite often. I'm not sure I reccomend it.
> 
> .


 LOL ....., maybe not laughing, but can admit to hearing that train of thought from both my dad AND my high school track coach way back when. Really turned me off to competitions, for the most part....

As for my quote to add, I'll go with "If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it !!!"


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

read signature..................I hate it when she's right.

She was behind the newspaper in the recliner, dead serious as I was trying to explain why I needed XTR vs. XT.

.


----------



## $Bristol_Biker$ (Oct 20, 2005)

I have heard and like the quote:-
_"I'm here for a good time, not a long time"_

My personal favourite is this:-
_"The best view of ones soul is from beyond the edge looking back"_
I've always taken it as the only way to know yourself andf to feel alive is to do things that challenge,push or scare you, only then can you know what it feels like to be alive"

Oh, and my own one:-
_"Nature, it's the closest were gunna get to God before we die!"_

Good thread!

Max,


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

"I've seen a lot of people who thought they were cool, but then again lord I've seen a lot of fools."

Ronnie Van Zant


----------



## carl1266 (May 17, 2004)

"Qual Dich, Du Sau!" Udo Boelts to Jan Ullrich in the '97 TdF, when Jan was struggling in the mountains. jan went on to win the TdF. It's on all of my stems. I'm hoping what worked for him, will work for me. I guess I'm a dreamer.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

"Ask a king or a beggar
And the answer they'll give
Is we're all gonna be
Yea yeah
We're all gonna be just
Dirt in the ground"

- Tom Waits


Kn.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Shwaa said:


> "A watched pot never boils"
> 
> -Kareem Abdul Jabbar


Haha ... you can't be serious. That quote predates the discovery of North America.

Kn.


----------



## jerkbox (Jul 29, 2005)

"Life is just one crushing defeat after another until you just wish Flanders was dead."

- Homer Simpson


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?
> 
> I like 'pain is only a weakness leaving the body' but who said it?


"Pain is only weekness leaving the body" was something I first started hearing in the military. The Army tends to use it quite a bit.


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*A couple of my favorites*

I say these whenever I crash or see one happen:

"My pain hurts, your pain makes me laugh."
"Flesh heals, aluminum doesn't."


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

"...Aren't those Coyotes???"
During a night ride where I got lost with a friend of mine.

After the ride:
"I was waiting for you to strat crying for me to do so"

"Your wife is going to be pissed off if we get any more delayed"
Anonimous


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> ...
> As for my quote to add, I'll go with "If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it !!!"


Well... 'if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet..'


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the only difference between a steeping stone and stumbling block is .......

*attitude*


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself" - FDR

"Cowards die many times before their deaths" - W.S.- Caesar

"No one gets out of here alive" - Jim Morrison


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*or this version*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Well... 'if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet..'


 If it ain't broke, fix it until it breaks


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Roflmao!!!*



jerkbox said:


> "Life is just one crushing defeat after another until you just wish Flanders was dead."
> 
> - Homer Simpson


thank you, I needed that one


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

All Pain is Temporary no matter how long it last.

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My favorites*

"Do onto others as you would have done onto you"
The Golden Rule. I live by this and hate it when others don't

"Some of my best memories were made on a bicycle"
My own creation

"It is better to fail at trying than to succeed at doing nothing at all"
Sometime my dad said to me when I graduate from high school.

My signature below...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Almost...*



deoreo"No one gets out of here alive" - Jim Morrison[/QUOTE said:


> Not to be a d!ck but I believe its "No one here gets out alive".
> 
> My yearbook quote (egads he quoting his yearbook!) was from the Doors:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Amazing*

No one has posted the oldest one in the cycling book!

"It's all downhill from here!"

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

"You must believe to achieve." On a poster with a solo rider on a bike (must have been late '70's or so, he had that original Bell helmet) on a lonely road in the dead of winter. Sometimes motivates me to work out when I'd otherwise be slackin'


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*A few*

"Move your ass, and your mind will follow." (I think I got this out of a DirtRag years back)

"It's not about winning or losing. It's about beating your bud to the car and drinking his beer."

Ride more. B!tch less.

Eat to ride. Ride to eat.

When I'm riding, my problems can't keep up. (Think I got this out of a Bicycling mag).

Mud, Blood and Gears.

I've dropped my beer, and I can't unclip.

Dang, that bike sure looks fast. (Said to a bud who's drag-assing on a ride.) Followed with "Too bad you're on it."

It's gonna get ugly. (A fave of my ride bud when he's looking to lay some "smackdown.")

Racing makes you stronger.

Who let the skinny guy lead? (Group ride question; he was skinny AND fast.)

I can't believe I brought my boyfriend. (Said by a lady rider in front of a bunch of other riders after he bungled a tricky section she just cleared.) (They're married now.)

Go fast - get dirty.

Watch out for that ............ TREE!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

During another night ride (I'm not making this up, seriously) a light focused up across a cane plantation and then we could hear a big engine starting and a vehicle moving:

"Everybody run for their lives... those are not cops!!!!"

It was so motivational that even one of my friends who fell and hurt his ankle was riding like to the finish line of the Olympics. This happened. Again, I'm not making this up.


----------



## Morganbt (Aug 19, 2004)

The beatings will continue until moral improves!

You can take the girl out of the trailer park but, you can not take the trailer park out of the girl.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Rainman said:


> "It's only pain..."
> 
> R.


That was by my rugby coach after he "un" dislocated my thumb!


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

"what's that noise?"...."TRAIN!!!"

We hauled ass immediately.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*BTW = There are some good quote collections online*

From: http://www.10ktruth.com/the_quotes/cycle.htm

"But to say that the race is the metaphor for the life is to miss the point. The race is everything. It obliterates whatever isn't racing. Life is the metaphor for the race."
Donald Antrim

"I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailer? We are getting soft... As for me, give me a fixed gear!"
Henri Desgrange

"The riders come out, knights for the tournament, neck to thigh in slippery lycra with the sheen of deep space condoms, faired helmets on their heads like the glans from another galaxy and neoprene pixyboots to slide the air around their feet, mounted on gaudily caparisoned donkeys - the carbon fibre monocoque monoblade."
James Waddington, Bad to the Bone

"To be a cyclist is to be a student of pain....at cycling's core lies pain, hard and bitter as the pit inside a juicy peach. It doesn't matter if you're sprinting for an Olympic medal, a town sign, a trailhead, or the rest stop with the homemade brownies. If you never confront pain, you're missing the essence of the sport. Without pain, there's no adversity. Without adversity, no challenge. Without challenge, no improvement. No improvement, no sense of accomplishment and no deep-down joy. Might as well be playing Tiddly-Winks."
Scott Martin

See also: http://www.calcycling.org/quotations.php


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey JRM,
I love that quote myself and used to say it all the time, now I say:
"You can't polish a turd, but you can sure as hell paint it!"


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

"I heard that Count Dracula has thousands of coffins and he sleeps in a different one everynight, I don't know if it's true, that's just what I've heard." Dale Gribble


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

I also like this one:
"If Tommy jumped off a cliff, would you do it?" HELL YEAH I WOULD DO IT!!!!!


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Better you than me!


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*My own*

"If at first you don't succeed, 
Grab less brake and trust your speed."


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*dang*



Warp2003 said:


> During another night ride (I'm not making this up, seriously) a light focused up across a cane plantation and then we could hear a big engine starting and a vehicle moving:
> 
> "Everybody run for their lives... those are not cops!!!!"
> 
> It was so motivational that even one of my friends who fell and hurt his ankle was riding like to the finish line of the Olympics. This happened. Again, I'm not making this up.


now thats interesting man. What was that, some anal plantation security guard?


----------



## twrecks (Mar 20, 2004)

Not inspirational:

At work, whenever someone asks about taking a vacation day, I always say "Request denied, resubmit in 30 days for final disapproval."


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

*Three I like*

1.) "You want to go faster? Pedal harder..."

Floyd Landis, I think.

2.) "Anything worth doing is worth doing badly."

G.K. Chesterton. Nice reminder that if you love something, do it no matter how much you suck at it.

3.) "Eat right. Get lots of sleep. Drink plenty of fluids. Go like hell."

Nike poster my friend had in high school, with a picture of a roadie flying down a road.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

bluronthetrails said:


> now thats interesting man. What was that, some anal plantation security guard?


I don't think so. Sugar Cane plantations almost grow up by themselves. That's why so popular down there.

Our bet is that those were taking care of other kind of "plantation" in the middle of the canes... obviously we didn't stayed there to guess what was it.

That stuff with the coyotes was scary... we were lost in the middle of nowhere, at night and we heard some coyote howls... the feeling is not funny.


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*"I've never met a hill I would not walk." - Chris Cannon, aka: Dalerider*

Another great one.

"Mountain biking is a misunderstood sport...especially when you miss the technical section you thought you understood."

- Chris Cannon, aka: Dalerider


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Not very motivational.*

"Does anyone have any questions? And remember, there are no dumb questions. Yes? You in the back, the retard with the dumb question..."

-Inignot

But really, some good ones are in me sig.


----------



## crashtoomuch (Nov 7, 2004)

Pavlov's Dog said:


> "Bleeding is the body's way of getting rid of weakness."


"I ain't got time to bleed"

- Jesse Ventura after getting shot in _Predator_


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Pain*

Pain - It lets you know your not dead yet!


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*would you get anything done if you followed this one?*

"Eat before you are hungry.
Drink before you are thirsty.
Rest before you are tired.
Cover up before you are cold.
Peel off before you are hot.
Don't drink or smoke on tour.
Never ride just to prove yourself."
Paul de Vivie, aka Velocio


----------



## Morganbt (Aug 19, 2004)

It is not the falling that hurts, it is the sudden stop at the bottom that getz ya!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

"Nothing is worse than having an itch you can never scratch."

"Then we're stupid, and we'll die."

"I'm not in the business. I am the business."


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

"we must give up all hope of a better yesterday"

"Never poke a dead bear with a short stick"


My beloved mom (unless she got them somewhere else)


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

oh, mother motivators:

"When I die, I'll come back to haunt you like the worst case of diahrea you'll ever have" 
"MOVE or GET RUN OVER"
"Eat it or wear it"
"You think you look silly, wait until I come to school with you and drool at the table behind you"
"You can quit now, and work all summer to pay for the fees"


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

"You be you, I'll be riding"--hijacked from someone on MTBR

"You first after me"

"B1tch less, ride more"


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

"Pain heals, chicks dig scars, glory last forever" -The Replacements

"Half of baseball is 90% mental" -Yogi Berra

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it" -Yogi again

"Half your games you win, half your games you lose, and the other half either get rained out or you tie" - Yogi again.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

"The light that you see at the end of the tunnel is a train."


----------



## ricebowls (Sep 27, 2005)

Even my mistakes are flawless. Me


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

ryan123 said:


> There are heaps around... what are the best ones you have heard?


Good thread!

"I want to die in my sleep like my grandfather... Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car."

"Since light travels faster than sound, people appear bright until you hear them speak."


----------



## jeep (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi dude how are you today?..... and how is your wife, and my kids?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Got this one from the Bike & Bean website:

_There is nothing like
the trail before us,
the day ahead of us,
the dust behind us,
and life upon us..._

That's more beautiful than any prayer I've ever heard 

But "Oatmeal Beats No Meal," holy crap why do I find that quote so funny??


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Christine said:


> Got this one from the Bike & Bean website:
> 
> _There is nothing like
> the trail before us,
> ...


Saw this one in a bike shop seven years ago. "If your ship doesn't come in; swim out to it." This quote runs through my head at least three times a month. Cool thread.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Teamwork is me telling a whole bunch of people what to do."

Don't know who said it, but I like it.


----------



## BrokenBones? (Nov 9, 2004)

Cheer up things could be worse!
So I cheered up, 
Sure enough things got worse.

Rob


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

"Trying is the first step towards failure. The lesson: never try."

~Homer Simpson


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

We used to chant this during PT. When you're still 5 miles out and praying for the DI to scream "DROP!" just so you can take a break and do push-ups, it helps.

Never Quit. Never Stop...Never Quit. Never Stop...Never Quit. Never Stop...

Now it floats through my mind on the hard days...just like calling cadence.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Serenity Prayer*

The short version of the Serenity Prayer: "F-- it"


----------



## menachite (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> The short version of the Serenity Prayer: "F-- it"


Speaking of the Serenity Prayer....this photo was taken inside one of the worst sanitariums on the entire East coast...










and one for thread subject....


----------



## rash (Nov 24, 2004)

*I've been fond of this one.....*

"bicycling is not a free meal, its a meal you get paid to eat" - author unknown

I like this one from someone over at RBR (biknben):
"Work to Eat / Eat to Live / Live to Ride / Ride to Work "

Rash


----------



## stdnrw12 (Oct 20, 2005)

"Trying is the first step towards failure"-HS

"If you don't do it right the first time, you must have time to do it again"-BL


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Every NCO in the army says that.*

All my NCO's in the army used to say that to me and the other guys - all I can say is that if pain is weakness leaving the body, I must have been pretty weak to start with.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*Joe Dirt*

Lifes a garden.....DIG it!!!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*Heard on the TV*

A pound of muscle weighs more than a pound of fat.


----------



## kmoses (Apr 24, 2005)

"It ain't about the money or even being number one, 
you gotta know when its all over you did the best you could have done.
Cause knowing that its in you and you never let it out is worse than blowing and engine
or any wreck you'll ever have." - Drive By Truckers


----------



## SANDTOAD (Aug 2, 2005)

"Life is not a journey to the grave with intentions of arriving safely in a pretty well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming ... WOW! What a ride!"

I remembered it differently:

"Life is not a journey to the grave with intentions of arriving safely in a relatively unscathed body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of dust, tore up, badged with scars and bruises, loudly proclaiming ... WOW! What a ride!"


----------



## Matt22 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know where I am, but this is where I want to be...(me after being lost out riding)


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

fred-da-trog said:


> read signature..................I hate it when she's right.
> 
> She was behind the newspaper in the recliner, dead serious as I was trying to explain why I needed XTR vs. XT.
> 
> .


That's got to be the best so far.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

"Do not stop when you're tired. Stop when you're done."


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Downhills build nerve, uphills build character.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

do one thing everyday that scares you - eleanor roosevelt


----------



## Quig (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool thread! 

Ok, I'll add a couple...

"I'd trade it all for a little more..." --C. Montgomery Burns

"That which we manifest, is before us" --Garth Stein via Enzo :thumbsup:


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

5 more minutes


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

"You either want to do it or you don't."


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

''I'm not here to be faster or to be better than you. I'm here just to have a good time with fellow mountain bikers''. quote is by me.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Be grateful for ANYTHING that goes right.

SPP


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

"I am in a world of sh!t, but I am alive".........JOKER----Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Live to ride, ride to live


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

"The secret to mountain biking is pretty simple. The slower you go the more likely it is you'll crash.
-Julie Furtado


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

“Sh¡t flows downhill”

Needless to say, I am pretty quick on all the uphill sections.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Conditions are never just right. People who delay action until all factors are favorable do nothing. -William A. Feather

I notice they also tend to whine a lot.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

skullcap said:


> Conditions are never just right. People who delay action until all factors are favorable do nothing. -William A. Feather
> 
> I notice they also tend to whine a lot.


Thanks for that. It came at the perfect time. My daughter quit her job yesterday, one that she had whined about a lot for years. And she told me over the phone - "If I waited until everything was perfect, I'd be there forever." I will send her your quote.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

"you talk the talk, do you walk the walk?" ~Animal Mother-Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

"You don't have to push past your limit-you just have to reach it more often."
~Ironman-Andy Potts


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Thanks for that. It came at the perfect time. My daughter quit her job yesterday, one that she had whined about a lot for years. And she told me over the phone - "If I waited until everything was perfect, I'd be there forever." I will send her your quote.


I think we've all been guilty of that one at one time or another. Just way to easy to fall into. I hope things work out well for her!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

After learning to mountain bike at 41 "you're never to old to have a happy childhood"


----------



## Bacchus32 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no misfortune in life, only opportunity.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

"Sweat is just your fat crying"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Never let the odds keep you from doing what you know in your heart you were meant to do.


and


I'm going to try it again


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

"Suck it up Princess" - said this week to a woman in labour by the hospital nurse telling her to go home. She delivered the baby in her car before leaving the hospital carpark.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

"The trouble with quotes on the Internet is that you can never know if they are genuine." --Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does- Gump, of course

Gravity's a b1tch- dunno

It's not the speed that kills ya; it's the sudden stop- dunno

It ain't gonna happen until you do it- me to myself daily.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Winning isnt everything, trying to win is. - Motivational poster i see when i take a piss at work.

Two wrongs dont make a right, but three rights make a left. - My uncle Steve. Not overly motivational... just figured id throw it in.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

skullcap said:


> I think we've all been guilty of that one at one time or another. Just way to easy to fall into. I hope things work out well for her!


This job affected her mentally and therefore physically and she's been going through therapy to help her with the issues**. She's been building up her own business on the side for 6 years and it's got to the point where it provides about 1/2 of her old income. Plus her situation with her personal life (re: boyfriend) has become much more stable and this is helping lots. She will come out of this just fine.

Thanks for your kind words.

**It was a police dispatcher/call-taker job which is at times very stressful - or can be for some people. It was a tough decision to resign from such a job with its stability.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If something doesn't hurt somewhere then your not going hard enough - Ed the guy from the health food store downtown


----------

